# Man gets treatment for insomnia; has guns confiscated. WTH??



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Blog: Guns Confiscated after Man Seeks Insomnia Treatment

Although the Cold War ended over two decades ago, a lawsuit filed December 17 in U.S. District Court in Rochester, NY alleges that such heavy-handed police-state tactics are presently being employed in Andrew Cuomo's New York. The suit, filed by attorney Paloma Capanna on behalf of plaintiff Donald Montgomery, alleges that the New York State Police ordered the permanent confiscation of Mr. Montgomery's registered handguns after he sought treatment for insomnia. The confiscation was ordered under Cuomo's "SAFE Act" gun-control law.

Read on...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Not really a reliable reference. But in NY ....


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Not really a reliable reference. But in NY ....


Why you think that?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I saw the header I wondered, What is New York up to now? If you live there, More power to you but I won't be there in my lifetime.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Military Vet Sought Treatment for ?Insomnia? ? Days Later, NY Police Officers Were Knocking on His Door: Lawsuit | TheBlaze.com

Suit: Man's Guns Confiscated Because He Had Insomnia | The Daily Caller


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm sure there is more to this story that we are not hearing. Either way...he should have been able to have a hearing to get his permit back.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'm sure there is more to this story that we are not hearing. Either way...he should have been able to have a hearing to get his permit back.


You have that backwards. Those who took the citizens weapons should be afforded a hearing regarding the reinstatement of their jobs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'm sure there is more to this story that we are not hearing. Either way...he should have been able to have a hearing to get his permit back.


 Not really they have been up to this for some time . Not only in NY. They have tried to go after the weapons of any veterans seek medical help for any condition.
Back door gun control another liberal way of seeking things in.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Thats New Yawk state for you.I would advise anybody who lives there to vacate soon as you can.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Those who took the citizens weapons should be afforded a hearing regarding the reinstatement of their jobs.


I don't disagree with you. If the facts in the article are 100% accurate, heads should be rolling. I just don't believe we are hearing the whole story, yet.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm sure there is more to this story that we are not hearing. Either way...he should have been able to have a hearing to get his permit back.


Actually, the recourse is for the person who had his guns seized to initiate legal action, which may or may not result in his guns being returned but will certainly cost him money. There is also a recent story that certain PDs have tried confiscating guns of the recently deceased. This has caused a fair amount of blowback as well.

Gun confiscation is alive and well in New York, so now I put the question I was asked earlier, does this make the cops involved "bad cops"?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> When I saw the header I wondered, What is New York up to now? If you live there, More power to you but I won't be there in my lifetime.


So does this mean you are ready to dissolve the US into two or more components, at least one of which supports the Bill of Rights and at least one of which will operate as a police state as long as you are in the former? Or is it an acknowledgement that this split may have already occurred?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Thats New Yawk state for you.I would advise anybody who lives there to vacate soon as you can.


So you are prepared to abandon a large chunk of territory as well as a significant chunk of the US population. Would you take the same position if New York were attacked by terrorists, e.g. 9/11 just say "It's NY, let them deal with it themselves"?

If you are a veteran, your oath was to protect the constitution against "all enemies foreign and domestic".

It's okay with me if you change your mind. I think we all have that right even if it isn't in the constitution, e.g. "I just said something but I now think otherwise." is a right granted by god.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So if I lived in NY, I should worry if I get the flu? What comes after that, the hiccups?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

paraquack said:


> So if I lived in NY, I should worry if I get the flu? What comes after that, the hiccups?


Pretty much if you live in NY and visit a doctor you should worry about your guns being confiscated. If you get the hiccups don't go see a doctor.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> You have that backwards. Those who took the citizens weapons should be afforded a hearing regarding the reinstatement of their jobs.


Sounds like a plan for dealing with the cops who beat up and 84 year old jaywalker too, . . . and just as likely.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

oops double post


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you go back a bit DHS and Democrats in congress were calling for a weapons ban on all military veterans. They based it on we had volunteered to server therefor we were mentally unstable .
How soon we forget stuff like that.

Your Government: Now Paying Shrinks $3,000 For Every Veterans Gun They Confiscate
Your Government: Now Paying Shrinks $3,000 For Every Veterans Gun They Confiscate // Mr. Conservative

» Federal Government Moves to Disarm Veterans Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
Homeland Security Classifies Returning US Veterans as Potential Terrorist Threat | America's Watchtower
Federal Government Moves to Disarm Veterans | Pakalert Press

I could post on this all day long. Deny it all you wish they are doing it.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> If you go back a bit DHS and Democrats in congress were calling for a weapons ban on all military veterans. They based it on we had volunteered to server therefor we were mentally unstable .
> Who soon we forget stuff like that.


I'd like to go back to the program where every veteran could buy his service rifle for $5. Having a steady supply of fully automatic weapons entering into private hands would be good for all of us.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We need to get these guns off the street!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

James m said:


> We need to get these guns off the street!


Right. Everyone knows they belong in the hall closet.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You can make a gun rack for the back of a door, either a front door, or the back of a closet door with a regular keyed lock on the closet door.

I'm telling you guys its moving closer and closer to no guns at all. Its just baby steps towards a full banning of everything.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

James m said:


> You can make a gun rack for the back of a door, either a front door, or the back of a closet door with a regular keyed lock on the closet door.
> 
> I'm telling you guys its moving closer and closer to no guns at all. Its just baby steps towards a full banning of everything.


Hey, no need to worry. It can't happen in the US. It only happens in those places that were formerly part of the US. LOL


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Diver said:


> Hey, no need to worry. It can't happen in the US. It only happens in those places that were formerly part of the US. LOL


Jeb will fix everything.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Blog: Guns Confiscated after Man Seeks Insomnia Treatment
> 
> Although the Cold War ended over two decades ago, a lawsuit filed December 17 in U.S. District Court in Rochester, NY alleges that such heavy-handed police-state tactics are presently being employed in Andrew Cuomo's New York. The suit, filed by attorney Paloma Capanna on behalf of plaintiff Donald Montgomery, alleges that the New York State Police ordered the permanent confiscation of Mr. Montgomery's registered handguns after he sought treatment for insomnia. The confiscation was ordered under Cuomo's "SAFE Act" gun-control law.
> 
> Read on...


Might be coming to a State near you. Last time I went to have my sleeping pills refilled..they claimed Texas had a new law requiring to answer a certain battery of questions when getting certain meds. In this case I was taking some stuff called Dalmane generic of Flurazepam. The questions asked had to do with Depression..Insomnia..and a few others. I checked them all no except insomnia. I was then asked to take a full drug screen urinalysis or a cheek swab to test for other drugs in my system. I refused telling them that was a bit too Orwellian for me. Of course the cute little nursie had no idea what I was talking about. Long story short but I left without the pills.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

James m said:


> We need to get these guns off the street!


 Yea you are much safe on the high ground in the city.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think they are telling the whole story on this one, just putting out the spin. He may have been a threat to himself and others or he may not have been a threat to himself and others. Apparently the state of NY thought he fit that description. 

The fact that he was a vet and having bouts of insomnia are secondary to the issue at hand, which was confiscation of personal property by a state entity. Would it have been better if his family had stepped in and taken them away from him. Who knows? Maybe...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not understand the surprise, they have been doing this for some time. Obama administration was paying Dr's. at the VA to make a case to take veterans weapons.
They got paid a $3000 bounty for each one.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> If you go back a bit DHS and Democrats in congress were calling for a weapons ban on all military veterans. They based it on we had volunteered to server therefor we were mentally unstable .
> How soon we forget stuff like that.
> 
> Your Government: Now Paying Shrinks $3,000 For Every Veterans Gun They Confiscate
> ...


I haven't forgottten, but LEO's here know better.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> You have that backwards. Those who took the citizens weapons should be afforded a hearing regarding the reinstatement of their jobs.


exactly!! but it is NY


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The rest of the story and it gets even better.
Suit: Man's Guns Confiscated Because He Had Insomnia | The Daily Caller

A psychological assessment labeled him "mildly depressed," but otherwise determined "there is no evidence of any psychotic processes, mania, or OCD symptoms."

Clear miss use of the law and over reach


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Makes one wonder wtf is going on in NY. If what they are looking for is any excuse, however slight to deny a persons 2A rights and there are psychologist head hunting for and getting 3000.00 bucks a pop for reporting mild depression then that's not right. It's wrong to profit on people in distress and when you couple that with a growing backlash against the LEO community you get a recipe for discord and dissention. Is this really what they want? I don't think so yet as surely as god made little green apples, nothing good can come from this type of behavior. If that is in fact what is happening. Like I said I don't think we are getting the full story here.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Makes one wonder wtf is going on in NY. If what they are looking for is any excuse, however slight to deny a persons 2A rights and there are psychologist head hunting for and getting 3000.00 bucks a pop for reporting mild depression then that's not right. It's wrong to profit on people in distress and when you couple that with a growing backlash against the LEO community you get a recipe for discord and dissention. Is this really what they want? I don't think so yet as surely as god made little green apples, nothing good can come from this type of behavior. If that is in fact what is happening. Like I said I don't think we are getting the full story here.


What is going on in NY is an anti-gun NYC basically out votes everyone else in the state so they wind up with laws that are totally out of sync with the populace north of Westchester, which tends to look like the rest of the country. Then some idiot enforces the absurd law and you get a news story like this.

The rest of the country, not to mention folks on this forum, scratch their heads and say "Let's just abandon them to the progressives." failing to recognize we are being taken down state by state, with NY being an easy one to knock off. The rest will follow over time. The 2A is toast.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

News Flash this is not just NY.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> News Flash this is not just NY.


Correct. The entire northeast is a mess, along with CA (10% of our population in one state), and IL. CO and WA have just gone over. I'd say one of those may be the place to reverse the trend, but it needs to be done soon or they'll settle in with CA. Oregon being wedged between WA and CA is a likely loss.

Occasionally someone points to VT or NH in the northeast, but they are surrounded, voting for Democrats regularly enough that I think they will be gone soon too. Once this has happened in enough states, expect the worst ideas from all these states to go national.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok now for a timely release. http://www.foxnews.com/health/2015/...cessibility-in-homes-with-mentally-ill-teens/
A new study is raising alarm about the ease teens with histories of mental illness or suicidal acts have to guns in their homes.
What this means is the updated report will show there are no safe controls . So the only reasonable action will be to take a weapons from anyone with a person they deem mentally ill. Then the next step of course anyone that knows the ill person will also have to surrender their weapons. Doubt it look at what they are pulling already.
$ 3000 bonus to any VA doctor that gets any veterans weapon taken away.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

That's what happened with the school shooting in Sandy Hook.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> That's what happened with the school shooting in Sandy Hook.


 No it has taken time but more of the truth has been coming out. . So we take guns away for everyone that even know a person with what hey deem is a mental illness.
according to DHS that means every person that ever served in the military.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Update: I've seen multiple news articles today stating the guy is a retired NY cop and that one of the guns taken was awarded to him as the outstanding recruit when he went through the police academy and another was his service weapon when he retired.


----------

